# 24 Zoll Monitor zum Zocken



## Winnfield (9. November 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich bin im Besitz eines Dell 2709W und eines alten Belinea PVA 19Zoll TFT. Der 19er ist mir zu klein um zu Zocken, und der Dell ist, so toll der Monitor auch ist, mit seinem Delay zu lahm für Shooter!
Er wurde auch eigentlich für Photoshop etc angeschafft.
Jetzt suche ich einen neuen Monitor zum Spielen, allerdings habe ich ein kleines Handicap was die Auswahl angeht!
Da ich im mom eher knapp bei Kasse bin (neue HW etc) aber noch über einen Gutschein von MM/S verfüge will ich ihn dort kaufen!
Ich suche also einen günstigen Gaming Monitor mit ca 24" und zwar bei den beiden großen Elektro "Fach"Händlern , hat irgendwer da einen guten rat?

Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

Wie viel willst du ausgeben?
Willst du 3d (oder die Vorteile(die es geben soll) von 120Hz) nutzen?

Wenn du kein 3d/120 Hz brauchst würde ich den Dell u2412M  nehmen und er dir nicht zu teuer ist. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung, das sieht jeder anders!

Warte aber am bestena aus <<Painkiller>>!


----------



## evosociety (9. November 2011)

Der Dell U2412M ist reine Onlineware bei Mediamarkt. Hab meine letzte Woche dort bestellt und abgeholt. 

Klasse Monitore, bin vom Blickwinkel aber ein wenig enttäuscht. Was kein Problem für mich ist, aber für den Fall das ich mal jemanden was am PC zeige und diese Person steht hinter mir....


----------



## Winnfield (9. November 2011)

3D brauch ich nicht, und wie gesagt, möglichst günstig. Mir ist klar das es wohl eher auf ein TN Panel herausläuft, aber daran kann ich im mom nichts ändern, leider ist für mehr kein Budget da. Ausserdem soll der Monitor ja wirklich nur für shooter etc da sein, alles andere werde ich mit dem 2709w machen


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

Der Dell ist günsitg, zumindest wenn man ein (e)Ips Panel möchte!

Also nennen uns bitte einen Maximal Preis!! Den günstig ist relativ.


----------



## Winnfield (9. November 2011)

ich denke so um die 150 € herum evtl 170€


----------



## mattinator (9. November 2011)

Der führt momentan den PCGH Print Einkaufsführer an: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


----------



## Winnfield (9. November 2011)

leider nicht bei MM/S zu haben!


----------



## matte1987 (9. November 2011)

den hab ich mir beim MM vor 2 wochen angekuckt...

Acer G245HAbid Full HD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Gamingtauglich und in deiner Preisklasse...


----------



## Winnfield (10. November 2011)

ja, den hatte ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, werde es wohl nocheinmal tun, von den daten hört er sich ja schon ganz passend an!


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

Schau dir mal den Dell hier näher an.
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ach ja... Media Markt und Saturn sind nicht immer die günstigsten bei Monitoren.  
Da würde ich lieber Online kaufen.


----------



## matte1987 (10. November 2011)

das will er ja vermeiden, weil er noch nen gutschein vom MM hat und den hernehmen will/muss


----------



## peppnick (10. November 2011)

Und wenn du im MM den anfragen würdest?
evt. bestellen dir den ja.


----------



## Winnfield (10. November 2011)

auch ne idee, werde mal anfragen bei denen,

ja ich weis sind nicht die günstigsten, allerdings immer noch besser den 100€ gutschein dafür auszugeben, da ich nicht weis was ich sonst bei dem laden kaufen sollte. Zumindest wenn ich nach was suche was ich brauche.....


----------



## matte1987 (10. November 2011)

ich weiß ned, ob das geht, aber könntest ja versuchen einfach was für den preis zu kaufen und dann nen tag später zurück zu geben... vl bekommst das geld ja dann überwiesen oder bar ausgezahlt...


----------



## Winnfield (10. November 2011)

soweit ich weis geht das leider nicht


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

Dann frag nach, ob die dir den Monitor bestellen können. Eigentlich sollte das möglich sein. Zumindest ist es bei unserem MM so.


----------

